# 'limit' Of Switzerland



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

Bought for 50p from the local bootsale today, probably ripped of but it appears to run after a very gentle shake. The only problem is it is missing a crown so i cannot wind it up or adjust the time.

Can anyone tell me where i could get a suitable crown from?

OR does anyone have any info on LIMIT watches with a swiss made incabloc movement, i wouldnt mind trying to date this watch.

thanks for your help.

karl


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi karl

limit of switzerland put some really nice ebauches in their watches, my highest beat watch, a limit(28800 bph) has an ETA 2790 inside.

there also is a company called limit international whose watches were not as good (i think







)

john


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A crown shouldn't be a problem to get a hold of, but check the stem, most watches I've seen with "missing crowns" have in fact snapped the stem, the stem sould just protrude slightly from he case to allow the crown to be screwed on. If it's flush or just inside the case it will almost certainly need a new stem and crown.

Roy might have spares.


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks like there is no stem (or it has snapped off deep inside the case). I guess a new stem and crown would be the best idea.

Looks like a PM to Roy.

Cheers

karl


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Kzawilin said:


> Looks like there is no stem (or it has snapped off deep inside the case). I guess a new stem and crown would be the best idea.
> 
> Looks like a PM to Roy.
> 
> ...


You really need to take it to a watch repairer. There may be other reasons why the stem has come out.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

johnbaz said:


> there also is a company called limit international whose watches were not as good (i think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that....I had one of them for a while many years ago had a nice gold painted strap


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

Kzawilin said:


> Bought for 50p from the local bootsale today, probably ripped of but it appears to run after a very gentle shake. The only problem is it is missing a crown so i cannot wind it up or adjust the time.
> 
> Can anyone tell me where i could get a suitable crown from?
> 
> ...


I don't think names and addresses are allowed on this site - but there is a good guy in Hatton Gardens that can turn this watch looking new (and working) in no time and at little cost. Please ask the Forum if I can give you the address?


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think names and addresses are allowed on this site - but there is a good guy in Hatton Gardens that can turn this watch looking new (and working) in no time and at little cost. Please ask the Forum if I can give you the address?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

PhilM said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > there also is a company called limit international whose watches were not as good (i think
> ...


And I'll third it. I had an auto movement divers watch many years ago that brought my wrist out in an allegic reaction. What a piece of crap - for the same money I could have got a Seiko.


----------

